# Sonya Kraus mit 2 Promille im Champagner-Bad @ Das will ich wissen ! 21.11.08



## Tokko (22 Nov. 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/166344617/Sonya_Kraus_Das_will_ich_wissen_20081121_SC_X264.mp4​




*Thx to SnoopxScan*


----------



## armin (22 Nov. 2008)

hab ich gesehen und jetzt auf der Festplatte, Danke


----------



## General (23 Nov. 2008)

Na da steige ich doch mal zu ihr


----------



## sibbidibbi (23 Nov. 2008)

danke


----------



## Franzis (24 Nov. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Na da steige ich doch mal zu ihr



Solange du mich vorlässt :thumbup:


----------



## torsten273 (24 Nov. 2008)

ist ja wahnsinn, dass man so viel alk intus hat


----------



## DerWühler (24 Nov. 2008)

sehr nett! danke


----------



## Schludde (24 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die Caps und den Clip


----------



## fotograf555 (25 Nov. 2008)

hallo,
tolle action und vor allem super kameraeinstellung auf sonyas sohlen.
gibt es noch mehr pics in guter qualität?
euer kurtblitzlicht::drip:


----------



## hotzenplotz (26 Nov. 2008)

Gute Arbeit, Tokko!


----------



## Tittentony (27 Nov. 2008)

nettes Video.

Danke


----------



## jessi (27 Nov. 2008)

*danke*

besten dank, ganz lustig die frau


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2012)

bedankt


----------



## cenajohn (18 Aug. 2013)

danke für das video


----------

